
Self-Driving Mercedes Will Be Programmed to Sacrifice Pedestrian Save the Driver - csomar
https://www.fastcompany.com/3064539/self-driving-mercedes-will-be-programmed-to-sacrifice-pedestrians-to-save-the-driver
======
simonblack
Can you imagine what a great sales-pitch it would be with "Buy this Mercedes,
and we'll make sure it's you that dies in an accident rather than some random
pedestrian."

